# Huzzah New Servers!!



## Nanakisan (Jul 16, 2008)

I made this to commemorate the purchasing of the new servers
and yes that little server in the picture is the exact one that is getting purchased 
ok now you may squee.





[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to a link due to page-layout-warping width._


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously folks, huge images stretching out the page like that is _not cool._  Either make it attachment, which will automatically make it a thumbnail, or put a smaller version here and *link* to the larger one.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry bout that.
i'm fixing it as we speak.
been trying to shrink with out losing to much quality.
lol
pain in my royal arse >,<


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 16, 2008)

heres the fixxed

took me a minute to get the compression stuff right.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 16, 2008)

o/~ *"2001" theme* o/~

d.m.f.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 16, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Seriously folks, huge images stretching out the page like that is _not cool._


what does it matter?  it only stretches out the post containing the image


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 16, 2008)

Eevee said:


> what does it matter?  it only stretches out the post containing the image



lol
he was right in doing the link thing.
when you use such a large image it distorts the entire browser not the forum.


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Jul 17, 2008)

All I see is some evening sky with lots of black in the picture.


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, this is what I guess it ought to look like:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/tlatosmd/fix-1.jpg


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 17, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> Okay, this is what I guess it ought to look like:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/tlatosmd/fix-1.jpg



nice edit.
only one problem.
there were no perms given to edit this image.
please avoid that next time.
not that i'm angry or anything but you should have asked before doing that.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 17, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> All I see is some evening sky with lots of black in the picture.



thats the point of the image.
if you have watched odyssey 2001 you would have noticed they do a long intro and a part of the intro involves a huge black monolith being reveled by a sun rise and apes are dancing around it.

its a rather dark and shadowy image.
also thats thats what the server was meant to symbolize was that monolith
lol


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Jul 17, 2008)

I suspected it was supposed to look like the _Dawn of Man_ scene from Kubrick's _2001_. Now, I'm about to head out but I'm gonna post a screenshot when I'll be back.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 21, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> I suspected it was supposed to look like the _Dawn of Man_ scene from Kubrick's _2001_. Now, I'm about to head out but I'm gonna post a screenshot when I'll be back.



sorry about the snap.
I just now looked at the original scene and you were right.
again very sorry.


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> I made this to commemorate the purchasing of the new servers
> and yes that little server in the picture is the exact one that is getting purchased
> ok now you may squee.
> 
> ...



I love it!

"Good Morning Dave."


----------



## Jarz (Jul 21, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> I suspected it was supposed to look like the _Dawn of Man_ scene from Kubrick's _2001_. Now, I'm about to head out but I'm gonna post a screenshot when I'll be back.



Needs more monkeys


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 23, 2008)

well if people want i'll open this image.
now you don't need my permission to edit it.
but creds on the edit using my image will be nice.
lol
have fun guys.
and woot not mutch longer.
soon i will regail the site with my new sl avi shyguy
mwuhahaha
0o0


----------



## Syno (Jul 23, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> well if people want i'll open this image.
> now you don't need my permission to edit it.
> but creds on the edit using my image will be nice.
> lol
> ...



question...
this aint a bite or anything, just an observation... i am a placid furry...
but the pic of the server... did you take that pic with a camera yourself or get it off the manufacturers website?
If its off their site or any other site you dont really have the right to "allow" that part of your picture to be copied.

But yeah its a really good pic... love it


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 23, 2008)

Syno said:


> question...
> this aint a bite or anything, just an observation... i am a placid furry...
> but the pic of the server... did you take that pic with a camera yourself or get it off the manufacturers website?
> If its off their site or any other site you dont really have the right to "allow" that part of your picture to be copied.
> ...



its actually a high quality picture someone made.
i can't remember the source but i know its not from the manufacturer.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sorry, but if the site people actually use "Trogdor" won't they be opening themselves up to lawsuits from home star runner? lets keep the name related. 
TrogFur if nothing else...


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 24, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> I am sorry, but if the site people actually use "Trogdor" won't they be opening themselves up to lawsuits from home star runner? lets keep the name related.
> TrogFur if nothing else...



If the name's trademarked, there'd still be no case, being trademarks only apply in acts of commerce. And no, you can't copyright a name. And that's all it is- JUST A NAME.

d.m.f.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> If the name's trademarked, there'd still be no case, being trademarks only apply in acts of commerce. And no, you can't copyright a name. And that's all it is- JUST A NAME.
> 
> d.m.f.


Good point.

Given that, I think I've finally decided on a name for the web server. The new name will be _More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk Put Together.

=P
_


----------



## EQINOX (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Good point.
> 
> Given that, I think I've finally decided on a name for the web server. The new name will be _More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk Put Together.
> 
> ...



Chuck Noris ??????


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 24, 2008)

EQINOX said:


> Chuck Noris ??????


YEAAAAAAAH!
Then the server will never go down again!!!


----------



## KMakato (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Good point.
> 
> Given that, I think I've finally decided on a name for the web server. The new name will be _More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk Put Together.
> 
> ...



You forgot the S.S. :3

Family Guy reference FTW!!


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Good point.
> 
> Given that, I think I've finally decided on a name for the web server. The new name will be _More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk Put Together.
> 
> ...



Wait... really?  O_O  That's a lot to live up to, my friend.  I hope you know what you're getting into.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 24, 2008)

-_-'''
strange....
suddenly this post became the thread for naming the servers.
weee
lol
i think its funny.
but anywho i was wrong.
i received a email from dell.
asking me not to allow the image to be used for anything else.

so if you guys don't mind.
admins please delete the images and i'm going to remove the one at my DA gallery to.
don't want to cause a copyrights scrabble on my head.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 24, 2008)

ok links to images are gone but the one in my attachments needs to be eliminated. any admins who see this please do so if you can.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 24, 2008)

nvr mind -.-''
me so stupid duhhh
i forgot about the attachment manager i nthe CP
sorry


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 24, 2008)

Triple-posting rapage for the win. 

Why would Dell actally care if someone used their image in another image?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 24, 2008)

EQINOX said:


> Chuck Noris ??????



Janet Jackson's boob.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 24, 2008)

screw janet jackson no offense
i say we go for Marilyn Big Tits Monroe
hehehe
a personal nick name my grand father gave her
hahahahahaha


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 27, 2008)

lol.
just wanted to let you guys know.
Dell said i can't shrae it here but when FA i back i'm bring it back on.
god i love loopholes.
they techinically said  "please do not keep that image of "our" server in the "forum" we found it posted on"
hahahahaha
well it may have been a fake but i'll keep it considered as real until the servers are installed and in a nice cozy home.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> well it may have been a fake but i'll keep it considered as real until the servers are installed and in a nice cozy home.


Dell would not have said that. Probably just some dude messing with you.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Dell would not have said that. Probably just some dude messing with you.



yeah. you may be right but i'm not taking chances. i recently got involved with a copyrights dispute on secondlife and lets just say it got ugly, thankfully i wasn't dealt any charges.
but for the most i'll keep it sealed untill re-activation day then i'll spam the entire site with it
mwuhahahahaha


----------

